
SWIFT says second bank hit by malware attack - jackgavigan
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-swift-heist-case-idUSKCN0Y332D
======
roddux
Seeing as the last lot got away with some $81 million, I really hope they beef
up their security.

What I don't understand is; after discovering fraudulent transfers -- can't
they simply be reversed? Or is there too much cross-country red tape?

